# Pioneer premier PRS-D3000SPL. Guts. "Made in USA "



## JAX

Got this jewel. Going to hook it up tonight. Original box and registration. Maybe it was a display. Was said to be new. It's been mounted. Better work. Lol. 

I got pics I will post in few hours after work


----------



## rton20s

Tease.


----------



## JAX

sorry I had to get back home from work to post them. was too excited to wait to post the thread. 

this is exactly built like the 5000spl listed on ampguts only less power. same design and same fuses internally for each transistor. nice heat clamps also. small things here and there that are not normal. Now if they had used bolt down rca jacks but hey I would rather have the money spent internally. 

I believe the power supply in these was a little different. something about the positive rail voltage and negative rail voltage.

I rarely see these for sale and didnt know they were made in USA


----------



## [email protected]

That's an interesting heat sink clamp. I have always heard that ones with spring tension on them were the best, I haven't ever seen individual ones like that...


----------



## JAX

[email protected] said:


> That's an interesting heat sink clamp. I have always heard that ones with spring tension on them were the best, I haven't ever seen individual ones like that...



I didnt check to see if it was just some sheet metal folded or if there was anything inside it but obviously some pressure on each fet. looked like stainless steel clamps but could be wrong.

ive already put back the back and will install in a few.


installed. it works quite well. I didnt crank on it cause I dont think all my neighbors are in the mood for it this eve.


----------



## JAX

my tech told me the amp could have been smaller if they had used surface mount tech but he also said they used good parts in these . he has worked on a few in past. 

It works great and it was a improvement over the Rubicon 1002. probably because I am getting more actual power to the speaker now and not wasted on heat since the 1002 was a current hog AB and the 3000spl is a class D. 

I wish they had used 105 caps in this one though


----------



## SexualChocolate

Might say PRS on it but IMO it isnt the D800 which uses proprietary CLaSS D circuity not found in this amp.


----------



## CrossFired

800 is full range. These PRS versions (3000/5000)were design to play woofers really loud.





SexualChocolate said:


> Might say PRS on it but IMO it isnt the D800 which uses proprietary CLaSS D circuity not found in this amp.


----------



## quality_sound

The efficiency doesn't have anything to with the output. If it takes in 2000 Watts to output 1000 vs taking in 1100 to make that same 1000 the speaker is still going to get the same 1000 Watts.


----------



## cajunner

I think Jax is calculating what his car's alternator can put out, and if there's only 90 amps of peak 14V before the stepdown, then it stands to reason that more amp juice is hitting the sub out of the class D design before going all high current at 12.6V and running into the battery storage capacity.

I'd love to run that Pioneer amp on subs, looks solid and pretty hard to beat by an appreciable margin in any meaningful way.


----------



## JAX

Amp has new home for a while now. It was a well put together amp even if the d tech it had wasn't whats current. It had features that I had never seen in any amp and it did get loud


----------



## Victor_inox

For a while means what, 2 days? yeah I bet that`s the case.


----------



## JAX

Victor_inox said:


> For a while means what, 2 days? yeah I bet that`s the case.


maybe 2 months ago...


----------



## Victor_inox

JAX said:


> maybe 2 months ago...


 You`ll never settle regardless, nice find BTW.


----------



## JAX

this post was almost a year old..lol...but I think I have used just about all that I care to so Im about to try to just run what I have ...might even go back to stock...very unlikely


----------

